# broken windshield wiper connecting arm (need part #)



## Guest (Mar 31, 2003)

Like an idiot i was lazy and tried to turn on the wipers when they were frozen. The malaysian alloy 
piece of crap metal arm that connects the windshield wiper motor to the blades sheared off where it connects to the blades. I cant seem to find a part number on the connecting arm. If anyone knows of this part number or has a chilton's manual could you let me know what it is? Thanks and keep spankin those f---in hondas.


----------

